# Social Security WILL Fail



## imp (Nov 4, 2015)

The warning is aimed at middle-aged Americans. Some members here may be such. This write-up appeared today on Yahoo. It's source is shown. What about the young kids of today?   imp

On August 14, 1935, President Franklin Roosevelt arrived at his desk to sign the Social Security Act into law. And just before signing it, he proudly proclaimed that the law would go down in history "as a protection to future administrations of the Government against the necessity of going deeply into debt to furnish relief to the needy." Needless to say, that didn’t happen. Quite the opposite, actually.

Social Security’s various *trust funds currently hold about $2.7 trillion* in total assets; yet the government itself *estimates the program’s liabilities to exceed $40 trillion*. And Social Security’s second biggest trust fund, *the Disability Insurance fund, will be fully depleted in a matter of weeks.*

In the 2015 report of the Social Security and Medicare Board of Trustees they state very plainly:

"Social Security as a whole as well as Medicare cannot sustain projected long-run program costs…", and that *the government should be "giving the public adequate time to prepare."
*
The Treasury Secretary is saying it. Congress is saying it. The numbers are screaming it: 
*Social Security is going to fail.


*http://www.valuewalk.com/2015/11/social-security-broke/


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2015)

I give up... We're doomed.... better stock up on cat food..


----------



## jujube (Nov 4, 2015)

Do I have to eat the dry kind?  I HATE the dry kind.  I always have the worst urge to scratch the couch and lick my armpits after eating dry cat food.  I'm going to put a little money aside for some Little Friskies and a can or two of store-brand tuna.


----------



## imp (Nov 4, 2015)

*Excuse Me?*

No idea how this paste-up became tripled or whatever it did. Looked pretty confusing, eh? Small wonder then, for the comments.   imp


----------



## imp (Nov 4, 2015)

*"can or two of store-brand tuna."

*Speaking of which, did you see the news brief today which stated one of our food safety agencies has proof that labeling of canned fish is intentionally being done improperly? Seems that China especially, and Indonesia as well as Thailand, is mis-labeling cans as "Wild Caught", when it is actually farmed fish. Farmed contain more undesirable ingredients than Wild. Also, evidence is being investigated that the actual _kind _of fish may be substituted by another type.  imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 5, 2015)

My father always used to say that when it came time for him to collect his SS he'd walk up to the window and they'd slam it in his face with a "CLOSED" sign on it ...

I hope it lasts at least until (and if) I make it to 62 - I've tried eating cat food and it just doesn't sit well in my tummy. I prefer those colorful balsa-wood sticks that the parakeets munch on ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 5, 2015)

jujube said:


> Do I have to eat the dry kind?  I HATE the dry kind.  I always have the worst urge to scratch the couch and lick my armpits after eating dry cat food.  I'm going to put a little money aside for some Little Friskies and a can or two of store-brand tuna.




No Friskies makes the most tempting canned food...  The best is called Saucations...  I'm replacing the toilet with a litter box... but the scratching is ruining my manicure


----------



## RandyRI (Nov 5, 2015)

It will fail only if the Congress and President allows it to fail.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 5, 2015)

jujube said:


> Do I have to eat the dry kind? I HATE the dry kind. I always have the worst urge to scratch the couch and lick my armpits after eating dry cat food. I'm going to put a little money aside for some Little Friskies and a can or two of store-brand tuna.



Whiskas used to make a wonderful smelling Filet Mignon wet cat food in cute little containers. I have looked but haven't seen it lately. I swear it smelled like a steak at an upscale restaurant. I was actually jealous when I gave it to my cat. She gave me a "Don't even think about it" look. :laugh:


----------



## LogicsHere (Nov 6, 2015)

I agree, it will fail only if Congress lets it fail.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes.. and look who is in the majority in Congress... you can count on it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 8, 2015)

It'll be just fine as soon as the government pays back all it "borrowed" from the SS trust fund. Of course, the Gospel According to Valuewalk is not to be questioned, especially the veracity of an article originating in Santiago, Chile. I also believe every word that I read on Breitbart et al.

If there's anything that strikes fear in my heart, it's purveyors of gloom and doom. LOL


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 8, 2015)

imp said:


> No idea how this paste-up became tripled or whatever it did. Looked pretty confusing, eh? Small wonder then, for the comments.   imp


Now that it's "fixed" I echo QS's "we are doomed"!!!!


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 8, 2015)

Doom and gloom? That's not doom and gloom......this is doom and gloom.

http://users.tpg.com.au/dandsc/job/job01.htm


----------



## hangover (Nov 9, 2015)

Only if the cons win next year....they've stolen $3 trillion for the SS fund for their stupid wars. This country needs to sue the GOP to get it back. I started collecting last month....get it while the getting is good.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 9, 2015)

Yup.


----------

